# Has anyone got..



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

a photo of a 12-14 week old rabbit, prefurable a lop eared, we were told the 2 new rabits I got were 12-14 week, but someone commented and said they looked much older x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> a photo of a 12-14 week old rabbit, prefurable a lop eared, we were told the 2 new rabits I got were 12-14 week, but someone commented and said they looked much older x


I have somewhere in my comp but i struggle to find pics lol What sort of lop is it? Show me a pic and il let you know.
Take a pic next to something i would know the size of, ie a 2lt bottle.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

im not sure wot sort of lop :/ ive got 2 of them ones bigger than the other but both told there 12-14 week :/ i'll go and get a pic of them now x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

If theyre from a pet shop then they will be older lol some people will also lie about age to make them look cuter.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres Clay at 12-14 weeks, he is a frenchie so will be bigger


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

i don't have a 2lt bottle only a 600ml :/ but got a 1lt jucie bottle if thts oki, i dnt see how they can both be 12-14 weeks old! when theres such a size differents unless smartie the smaller one is the runt x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

look about 12-14 weeks to me  there faces look young


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

aww thts kl, the white one is like half the size of the brown one tho :/ so im guessing he's the runt, oo and wot type of lops are they, if u can tell x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i havent a clue prob a dwarf lop of some sort although dwarf lops have a flatter face


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres a pic of my dwarf lop aged 2 Lily's Litters - Dwarf Lop bucks


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

hmmm lol maybe as they get older they will be easier to tell, maybe there half dwalf lop half something else lop lol x


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I would say Dwarf Lop


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think they are the same age!! we were told there both males , tho rolo the brown one hs obious male bits, and smartie dosn't! so either means there not brothers or he is a she! :/


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

To me they look about 16-18 weeks, here's mine at 18 weeks









Smartie looks much younger!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> To me they look about 16-18 weeks, here's mine at 18 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh yhh hes not much smaller than tht! just abit skinnier, but can soon fatten them up, and yh smartie is tinyy!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I don't think they are the same age!! we were told there both males , tho rolo the brown one hs obious male bits, and smartie dosn't! so either means there not brothers or he is a she! :/


Balls tend to drop at about 14 weeks but it does vary some are late developers others let them hang early..


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

They are about 14 and 16 weeks here.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ouisie said:


> They are about 14 and 16 weeks here.


I think smartie could be about 16 weeks then and then rolo must be older x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they look about the 12-14 weeks to me too. can u get butterflys and magpies in the same littler??


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> they look about the 12-14 weeks to me too. can u get butterflys and magpies in the same littler??


butterflys and magpies ??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

magpie 
http://rabbits-online.co.uk/P1010032.JPG

butterfly

http://www.therabbitpatch.com.au/files/rabbit_patch_wallpapers/WP__butterfly_lop.jpg


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> magpie
> http://rabbits-online.co.uk/P1010032.JPG
> 
> butterfly
> ...


ooo different types of rabbit lol tht makes sense now x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

feww they are both males!!! lol no unexpected baby rabbits lol x


----------

